

Lenovo committed one of the worst consumer betrayals ever made - alexcasalboni
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2015/02/lenovo_superfish_scandal_why_it_s_one_of_the_worst_consumer_computing_screw.html

======
dalke
This is from two months ago concerning the preinstalled Superfish.

At the time there were huge discussions about here -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=superfish&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=superfish&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
, with over 300 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9074676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9074676)
alone.

